# שֶׁבָּטוּחַ עַכְשָׁיו שֶׁכֻּלָּם



## Hani_D

* "שְׁבוּיִים לְשֶׁעָבַר: "קַלֶּטֶת כָּזוֹ הִיא עִידוּד גָּדוֹל לְגִלְעָד שֶׁבָּטוּחַ עַכְשָׁיו שֶׁכֻּלָּם יוֹדְעִים שֶׁהוּא חַי."*

*The underlined part please…

And how does the word עכשיו sound in Latin characters?
​​Many thanks,​*


----------



## JaiHare

עכשיו is pronounced _ach-'shav_, and it means "now."

The underlined phrase fits into the sentence, saying, "that it is now sure that everyone...."


----------



## Hani_D

Thank you.


----------



## elroy

إذا أردت أن تلفظ العين في بداية الكلمة كما يفعل معظم العرب الناطقون بالعبرية فيكون اللفظ "عَخْشَاڤْ". ​


----------



## Hani_D

ليش اليهود ما بينطقوا العين ؟! لم أكن أعرف ...ם

وماذا عن : الحاء و الصاد؟ هل بيصير أن ننطقها على أصولها أم يجب أن ننطقها أيضا على طريقة يهود أوروبا؟  ם​


----------



## elroy

معظم اليهود بإسرائيل بلفظوش العين، ومعظم الأجانب اللي بتعلموا عبراني بتعلموا اللفظ بدون عين. عشان هيك الأخ اللي جاوبك أعطاك اللفظ بلا عين. بس في يهود بلفظوا العين فبتقدر تلفظها أو متلفظهاش متل ما بدك، المهم إنو تختار طريقة واحدة وتضلك عليها، مش مرة تلفظ العين ومرة لأ.

بالنسبة للحاء، اللي بلفظوا العين بلفظوا الحاء متل الحاء العربية واللي بلفظوش العين بلفظوا الحاء متل الخاء العربية. وبالنسبة للصاد، اللي أكيد قصدك فيها حرف الـצ، فهدا الحرف لفظه "تس"، يعني فش حدا بإسرائيل بلفظو متل الصاد العربية.

على كل حال هدا موضوع مش متعلق بسؤالك هون فإذا حبيت تستفسر أكثر عن لفظ الأحرف العبرية بتقدر تفتح موضوع جديد. ​


----------



## Hani_D

شكرا لك ... طيب القاف ؟ 

ومشيها الآن لا تعذبني بفتح موضوع جديد رجاء...​


----------



## elroy

يلا بمشيلك اياها هاي المرة، بس تزيدهاش. ​
القاف، يعني الـק، الكل بلفظها متل الكاف العربية.​


----------



## HansChaim

You can use the ' for the 'ayin: 'achshav


----------



## Hani_D

elroy said:


> يلا بمشيلك اياها هاي المرة، بس تزيدهاش. ​
> القاف، يعني الـק، الكل بلفظها متل الكاف العربية.​


 
 أصلا نسيت أنا انو الفلسطينيين بالعربي بيلفظوا القاف كاف، فما أحلاهم يلفظوها قاف بالعبري  
ثانكس....​


----------



## Hani_D

HansChaim said:


> You can use the ' for the 'ayin: 'achshav


 
What I know is: " for Ayin and ' for silent Aleph.


----------



## elroy

Hani_D said:


> أصلا نسيت أنا انو الفلسطينيين بالعربي بيلفظوا القاف كاف، فما أحلاهم يلفظوها قاف بالعبري  ​


مين اللي قلك هالحكي؟    في مناطق معينة متل بيت لحم بلفظوا فيها القاف كاف، بس مش الكل بلفظها هيك.  بجوز يهمك هدا الموضوع.​


----------



## JaiHare

Hani_D said:


> What I know is: " for Ayin and ' for silent Aleph.



Or, you could use ʔ or ʾ for Alef and ʕ or ʿ for the pronounced Ayin. Personally, I don't pronounce Ayin differently from Alef, but I'm really not a great Hebrew speaker.  I'm working on hearing and reproducing /ʕ/, but it's not easy for an American who didn't grow up with that sound and has only been in Israel for little more than a month. I'm learning, though... trying! I think the common transliteration for Arabic Ayin (ع) is 3, if I'm not mistaken.

Blessing,
JaiHare


----------



## elroy

JaiHare said:


> I think the common transliteration for Arabic Ayin (ع) is 3, if I'm not mistaken.


 That's what's commonly used on the Internet, along with a bunch of other numbers used in transliteration.

As for the pronunciation, take a look at this thread.  It might be helpful.


----------



## Hani_D

Once you'll do it JaiHare you'll become a full Semitic-speaker. You can't be speaking Semitic if you can't get at least one sound out of your gut !


----------



## HansChaim

I started to learn the Arab. script, but I can't read it and of course I can't understand it yet


----------

